
Rails will Ruby-kill Meteor — on why - dogweather
http://www.weblaws.org/robb/2013/11/09/rails-will-ruby-kill-meteor-on-why/
======
natural219
The author is missing the point.

The whole premise of Rails is convention over configuration. Build a set of
tools optimized for the average application following "best practices". And
guess what? Rails is still the best framework for producing the average Web
application using 2006 best practices.

Now it's 2013. The average application server starts with Rails, then throws
away ERB, routing, form_for, and the entire MVC lifecycle and slaps Ember on
top of it. Technology has changed a lot in seven years (mobile, javascript,
blah blah blah), and more importantly, _it 's only getting more client side_

~~~
atomical
I can't think of any sites I frequent that use Ember. Please, where is the
proof? I would like to see the numbers.

~~~
Kerrick
[http://bustle.com/](http://bustle.com/) is a wonderful example of a consumer
website that uses Ember. Square's payment dashboard is a great example of a
web app that uses Ember. Tilde also maintains a list of users that wish to
publicize their use of Ember: [http://emberjs.com/ember-
users/](http://emberjs.com/ember-users/)

------
steveklabnik
If the author is reading, thank you for linking to the official documentation
rather than a collection of random blogs.

~~~
dogweather
You're welcome. I want the post to be a good resource for getting the best out
of Rails.

------
adamnemecek
Seems pretty entitled.

"Meteor looks very interesting, but until it supports more of the above, we’re
talking apples and oranges."

If only one could somehow contribute to open source projects. Oh wait... But I
guess complaining and comparing a 1 year old platform with a platform that's
almost 10 years old is easier.

~~~
tmikaeld
My exact thought as well.

When you consider how incredibly fast meteor is growing compared to how RoR
has grown it becomes apparent that meteor will grow past it very quickly.

~~~
MrBra
When you consider a funding of $11.2 M [1], then you'll not be surprised at
how things can go so incredibly fast.

Please next time do your investigation homework before comparing two totally
different software ecosystems.

If Ruby on Rails had that much money from the beginning now you would be
running the fastest, most beautifully coded/structured super-scalable real-
time app in the world :)

[1] [http://www.meteor.com/blog/2012/07/25/meteors-
new-112-millio...](http://www.meteor.com/blog/2012/07/25/meteors-
new-112-million-development-budget)

------
sgdesign
Be sure to tune in next week for "Why Go will kill both Rails AND Meteor"…

~~~
leokun
Go is a programming language. Rails and Meteor are frameworks. Although Go
does come with more web framework features than most languages (like templates
and an http server), well except for PHP.

~~~
adamnemecek
He was joking about the absurdity of the claim in the blog post.

~~~
MrBra
Which, just to make things clear to new comers, is just a reply to the
absurdity of the claim of the original blog post which titled "Why Meteor will
kill Rails".

~~~
dogweather
You got it. But I didn't do too well communicating that, I think.

------
calinet6
What the incomprehensible kind of title is that, exactly?

~~~
dogweather
I was trying to be clever - that didn't quite work.

------
woah
The software framework that I use is the best because:

A.

B.

C.

D.

------
joshowens
The blog post is gone... guess that sums up the counter-argument? :)

~~~
dogweather
Whoops - fixed. I moved my blog to a better platform and had some hiccups.

